# Another storm for the Northeast?



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that we're almost cleaned up from the 24 inches of snow this week here in SE Connecticut, they're forecasting 8-12 inches for Sunday night into Monday! 
My blower is certainly earning its keep!


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Roger that. Glad I finally broke down and bought a new one.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They are saying 1 to 3 inches down here.

Now since they said that, we might end up getting 30"!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Roger that is RIGHT! Our guy is just saying it's gonna be "double digits" !!!! Doesn't get much better than that !!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I think it is not fair that you guys back east get all the storms, mine has not turned a wheel for 12 days.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I think it is not fair that you guys back east get all the storms, mine has not turned a wheel for 12 days.


 You say that like it's a BAD thing


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine only turned on 3" of slush so far this season, the 12 to 30" on this last "blizzard" never came.
Only got 3" of a real light powder.

So total so far this year maybe more like 5".


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Hanky said:


> I think it is not fair that you guys back east get all the storms, mine has not turned a wheel for 12 days.


at least you have used yours. THE BROTHERS are sitting in DRYWALL DUST.  as 4 me I am not missing the stuff 1 bit.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Mine only turned on 3" of slush so far this season, the 12 to 30" on this last "blizzard" never came.
> Only got 3" of a real light powder.
> 
> So total so far this year maybe more like 5".


 just more time 4 you to play with your trains. there BROTHER ED.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> just more time 4 you to play with your trains. there BROTHER ED.


But I want to play with my Snow Blowers!

I can play with the RR anytime.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Well see We got 1-2 today at the house, but still had to blow the skating rink from tuesday snow storm


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> at least you have used yours. THE BROTHERS are sitting in DRYWALL DUST.  as 4 me I am not missing the stuff 1 bit.


I can hear them coughing  throw a sheet over' em will ya ? 

Cheers ! glad to hear your getting your drywalling done. and ..TGIF !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I can hear them coughing  throw a sheet over' em will ya ?
> 
> Cheers ! glad to hear your getting your drywalling done. and ..TGIF !!


 I will put the hose on them 1 of these days.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh Lovely..........


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

depending on the track, we could have between 2" and 12" on Monday morning!
(in Western NY)
it depends on how far north it tracks..
if it stays south through Pennsylvania, we will get minimal snow,
but if it tracks just a little bit further north, we could get a lot more..

Scot


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea...they are saying 12-18" here Monday


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I just finished cleaning up Friday's death by flurry event, 24 hours for 4-5" to fall. Nice powder that was harmless fun to get rid off. Even in 3rd (max) the engine wasn't challenged. 
Machine of the day. 

This week has jumped us ahead of of normal for YTD snowfall. Once we got rolling most of it is remaining very well preserved.

This coming Monday is very storm track dependent but it got bumped back up to 5-8" in the forecast. Nice and cold for a definite pure powder event. 

Pete


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

We got like 3" only last Tuesday in NEPA. Wondering how much we will get this time. 8"-14" predictions.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Saying rain here on the coast.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Our snow forecast is increasing! we are now officially in the 8" to 12" zone for Rochester and Buffalo!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Our snow forecast is increasing! we are now officially in the 8" to 12" zone for Rochester and Buffalo!


I think that's the same band that stretches across Massachusetts and up into the New Hampshire coastline . Hope it stays like that !


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

About 6" or so predicted here, but...

Could be some slop early, followed by a real freeze Monday night. Whatever I don't get cleaned up when I get home from work will probably turn very icy.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

The latest is 8-10" here in SE CT. After the 2 feet earlier this week, I'm not scared!


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Supposed to snow pretty good here in Central Mass from Sunday night through Monday. The question that I don't yet know is whether I'll blow on Monday morning at 6:00, or wait and blow it all later that night. Probably depends how much we get overnight.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Our snow forecast is increasing! we are now officially in the 8" to 12" zone for Rochester and Buffalo!


First real test for my little Ariens! I'm in your neck of the woods, so we'll see what Ma Nature has in store for us! It's snowing lightly right now at 9 AM, so hang on, here we go...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its one heck of a snow band, its been snowing here since before I got out of bed


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*15"+*

*All gassed up and another storm to go !*


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

Another 30cm coming here tomorrow night apparently. That would put us well over 1 metre within about a week. Making up for a slow Christmas I guess


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

10~14" for southern NH, here we go again.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

JnC said:


> 10~14" for southern NH, here we go again.


Yeah here we go again...ready for it


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

Our forecast is all over the place for tomorrow, anywhere from 2"-4" to 5"-8" to 10" with more predicted south of us. We only got 5" with the big storm early last week and 8" on Friday from the 1" to 3" storm!!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, the list of cancellations for tomorrow is growing exponentially. And they've upped the accumulation forecasts.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow. We got nothing on the ground here and you guys seem to be getting all the snow. I really enjoy snowmobiling and this year looks like it will be a dud for us.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

work is cancelled for me this morning and ill get paid anyways so ill wait it out and go out later on and blow it away...supposed another 12 or so inches. after 3 feet last week this should be easy...bring it on


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

You live in mass but work is cancelled... wtf how do you get that lucky


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

just another dusting here in southern new jersey


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Various around WNY but got about 8" in the city of Buffalo, with drifts.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

8" so far in Rochester NY, and still coming down..
I got the day off from work! 
(I work at a local public school district..)

Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Not good on long island. Had such high hopes for 6-8 inches, now we have 2-3 inches of slush and its raining. Very sad....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We're probably at 6". Heavy snow expected this afternoon. Very cold @ 11F.


----------



## DaveC (Jan 31, 2015)

I inches so far I just did a sweep with my CCR 2450, and by the time I cleaned my truck the drive was covered again.... When I started it I noticed the primer bulb must have fell off during the last storm, seem to start ok without it... I also noticed the paddles I just put on in Dec are worn to the indicator already, I guess the non OEM paddles don't last as long..


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

Duff Daddy said:


> You live in mass but work is cancelled... wtf how do you get that lucky


company decision not mine for sure.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Boy oh boy did we get hammered last evening!! It *almost* covered the ground. .
For those who care about such things the birds have been twittering and singing for a week now. I hear them each day'when I go outside. 'Bout time for mowing season.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Boy oh boy did we get hammered last evening!! It *almost* covered the ground. .
> For those who care about such things the birds have been twittering and singing for a week now. I hear them each day'when I go outside. 'Bout time for mowing season.


 According to PA's favorite rodent, you have 6 more weeks of opportunity


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> According to PA's favorite rodent, you have 6 more weeks of opportunity


I've see it snow 36" in March thirty miles south of where we live. It isn't over yet!


----------



## rjgvt (Dec 29, 2014)

GF is working from home today and reported 5" so far. Weather Channel forecast is 3"-5". Local weather forecast is 5"-10".


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

We received a dumping last night. Our first real snow fall of the season worthy of using the snow blower. Started Sunday morning around 10 am coming off of Lake Ontario and it lasted till about10 am this morning with very high winds creating lots of drifting. Snow was across the hood of the van and we sort of recognized the other lump on the driveway as our car. The roads were not plowed except for the main arteries. This is the first time in 27 years that I have had to take a bus to work because we could not get out of the side streets. Everything is closed here, even city hall. Our clinic at the hospital today normally sees about 15 out patients. Today I have assessed 1 person and there is a chance we might see 2 more from the afternoon group if the plows clear the side streets for them to get to the hospital. Hopefully we can get out of here early to get home and dig out the house. Can’t wait to see what creative plowing has occurred on our street.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We've probably had 10" so far. Very cold temps, minimal wind this event. They said the heaviest would come this afternoon and it does appear the intensity is picking up.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I've see it snow 36" in March thirty miles south of where we live. It isn't over yet!


And late season snow can be the really heavy, nasty stuff


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got in from an afternoon of snow blowing. Had all the sidewalks and driveways cleared and it's started snowing again. Was probably 8 inches this morning and they're calling for another 7-11. Grrr. I'm tired now. Sux to get old.

February has historically been when we get hit with the most snow. Feb 2013 was nasty.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's all over here in Western NY, 14 inches on the ground in 20 hours..
Just got in from using the old '71 Ariens..with her newly well-tuned carb, she's as good as new.
Powered through it all, and 36" of dense EOD, like butter..
Scot


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Just cleared 12" with the HS621. Light dry snow, but still snowing pretty hard just north of Boston. Will probably see 12"-15" when all is said and done. That's 52" of total snowfall in 10 days.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

time2time said:


> And late season snow can be the really heavy, nasty stuff


Yep. Been there, done that.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> It's all over here in Western NY, 14 inches on the ground in 20 hours..
> Just got in from using the old '71 Ariens..with her newly well-tuned carb, she's as good as new.
> Powered through it all, and 36" of dense EOD, like butter..
> Scot


Yep, my driveway was piled high too. I used a shovel to knock down the high stuff where my Ariens could reach it when it undercut the pile. That little machine was scrappy. No issues in about an hour's worth of running this afternoon.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*It is SNOWING:*










*with a few more hours to go!*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel like I am the only one on the Forum in the West, I feel left out. Out here in the West, when I was into Ski-Doos, we always got most of our snow in Feb and March. Hope it happens that way this year.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's the same perspective 8 days later:










*Guys, sounds like another 12" teed up for Saturday night. They're talking about 40F and rain by middle of the week next week  *


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Heh... and when I saw this thread in the "active topics" list, I thought it had been started today...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Furniture, plantings and other objects emerging from the mounds of snow:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like the little Weber is clear. You'll be having picnics on the patio in now time.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

Every day I can see a bit more of my backyard furniture....;- )


----------

